# Popcorn ceiling with asbestos



## drw158 (Apr 24, 2015)

I know there are other threads about this issue, but none have answered the specific questions that I'd like to ask.

Just some background...my wife and I are in the process of buying a house (built in 1938) with popcorn ceiling that may or may not have asbestos (we are getting it tested). It is on every ceiling (1700 sq. ft.).

If it does have asbestos, my wife is concerned that it'll get into the air one way or another (changing light fixtures, bumping the ceiling, etc.) and she wants to remove it if it has asbestos. Would leaving it alone really be the best option?

After reading several articles online, there seems to be 2 camps on the matter of general asbestos removal:

1. Some think that it is absolutely NOT a diy project and that you should call a certified asbestos removal company. This includes special vacuums, sealing off the house, wearing disposable suits, etc. They even say that it is illegal to remove/dispose of it yourself in some cases. I checked local TN laws, and couldn't find anything.

2. Other information I've read indicates that it's possible to do it yourself and as long as it's not prolonged exposure, then it's ok (assuming you take necessary cautions like wetting the ceiling and wearing a respirator). A lot of popcorn removal diy videos don't even mention asbestos.

What is the right thing to do? OLD houses in my neighborhood are being flipped like crazy. I can't believe that I've never heard of professional asbestos removal, if removing asbestos was so dangerous and illegal.

Thanks for any advice.

Where I've gotten a lot of this info: Asbestos, the dangers, the myths and the realities


----------



## joecaption (Apr 24, 2015)

Way over blown threat.
If it's left alone there is no danger.
A small amount like changing a light fixture is not going to do you or anyone any harm.
My grandfather worked in the mines most of his life in Eden VT. 
He died when he was 97 of bone cancer, who knows he may have made it to 98 if he had not worked in the mine.


----------



## mako1 (Apr 24, 2015)

I am sure I have scraped a few tons of asbestos ceilings off in my day without even knowing the difference.Not suggesting you do this but it is what it is.Your call.


----------



## chrisn (Apr 25, 2015)

drw158 said:


> I know there are other threads about this issue, but none have answered the specific questions that I'd like to ask.
> 
> Just some background...my wife and I are in the process of buying a house (built in 1938) with popcorn ceiling that may or may not have asbestos (we are getting it tested). It is on every ceiling (1700 sq. ft.).
> 
> ...



I would go with that part.


----------



## buffalo (Apr 25, 2015)

If it was me I would just leave the ceiling. But if you want to diy I would get a resporator with the appropriate cartridges. Hook up an inline fan to vent the area outside. It's only a health hazard if it's floating in the air.  I doubt changing a light fixture is going to create an issue. 

The problem with asbestos , is your lungs pull out contaminants , from what I remember froM training.   The asbestos fibers are so small it prevents your lungs from pulling them out. These small fibers actually make asbestos one of the best insulators. 

asbestos abatement is big money in construction. Once it's all gone they will probably do the same to fiberglass.


----------

